# Isolation with Poliuretano Proyectado.



## i.sanchez

Hi, everyone! I'm trying to translate a budget from spanish to english and I'm stock in one word that I can`t find a good translation. I have the polyurethane but I need the "Proyectado". 
That "proyectado" means that the matherial is thrown away aganist the wall with a special machine (wich works with compressed air), and form the aisolation layer dettached to this wall. Also I need the name of this machine. 
Can anyone help me?

Thank you very much!!

Iván.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

I believe the term proyectado would be translated as "cast". I can't help with the name of the machine though.


----------



## i.sanchez

Thank you very much, but Cast doesn't sound to me like "been thrown away against a wall", do you know what I mean?
I'm thinking about Blown polyurethane Isolation. Could it work? 

In the other hand, I'm sure this way of application of this kind of isolation is in all over the world, so there's must be an specific way to appoint that.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

I was thinking of this type of casting process... http://www.bmpworldwide.com/about/core-competences/cast-polyurethane.cfm


----------



## i.sanchez

Thank you, I'll take a look.


----------



## DWO

Hola: El método es *"proyectado", "lanzado" o "GUNITADO"*, al menos en los *hormigones*. A raíz de eso, busqué "gunite" y existe. De todos modos, parece que la forma correcta es *"Sprayed Polyurethane Foam Insulation"*, pues es cierto, es más un spray que un proyectado.
Ojo, es *"insulation"*, no "isolation". 

Algunos links útiles:
http://www.dwyersspecialty.com/knowledge_spfbenefits.htm

Hormigones gunitados, proyectados o lanzados:
http://www.reedpumps.com/gunite.htm?gclid=CNSIw8qblKkCFZRd7Aodk0MqiA (Eng)

http://www.maquinadeproyectar.com/tag/sistema-gunite/ (Spa)


----------



## Der Kaiser

Diría yo "sprayed polyeurethene", como DWO.


----------



## i.sanchez

Thank you very much everyone!! Sprayed sound better than cast or thrown.


----------



## fqo

Hola
En medicina vemos con frecuencia la expresión _expandido_, por ejemplo politetrafluoroetileno expandido (que en inglés se abrevia como _expanded PTFE_, es el material de prótesis que se conoce comercialmente como Goretex) La expresión "expanded polyurethane" está ampliamente difundida según se puede comprobar en Google. Posiblemente el "proyectado" del texto haya sido una [mala] traducción del inglés _expanded_.


----------



## DWO

Bueno, en este post en particular se está hablando de una aislación termo-acústica aplicada sobre paredes mediante un método específico. No es una mala traducción, sino un término técnico que se usa en construcción (arquitectura, ingeniería, etc.).
Seguramente en medicina tenga infinidad de usos también la espuma de poliuretano, que de por sí es "expandida", pues se genera mediante una reacción química entre dos componentes, que mezclados se transforman en esta espuma. Si las celdas quedan abiertas, será flexible, y si se cierran, será rígida.


----------



## pops91710

Late that I am, we generally say "sprayed" or "foamed-in-place". I would favor *foamed-in-place* since it says it all; "sprayed on and foamed" which is understood as expansive foaming.


----------

